# Dwarf Hair Grass



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Will dwarf hair grass grow well in a 5 gallon tank with no CO2, 3 WPG, a bit NPK and plant supplement along with 6-8 stems of Cabomba? 

Also will it root in 7 mm gravel?

How tall does it get? If it gets taller then 2.5" it would look quite ridiculous in my tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Darkknight512 said:


> Will dwarf hair grass grow well in a 5 gallon tank with no CO2, 15 WPG, a bit NPK and plant supplement along with 6-8 stems of Cabomba?
> 
> Also will it root in 7 mm gravel?
> 
> How tall does it get? If it gets taller then 2.5" it would look quite ridiculous in my tank.


It will grow, but not for very long. You have a lot of light for a 5 gallon tank, and without CO2, macronutrients and micronutrients, you are looking at an algae farm.

It should be able to root in 7mm gravel. It should not get much taller than 2.5 inches, provided you have true Dwarf Hairgrass.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It will grow, but not for very long. You have a lot of light for a 5 gallon tank, and without CO2, macronutrients and micronutrients, you are looking at an algae farm.
> 
> It should be able to root in 7mm gravel. It should not get much taller than 2.5 inches, provided you have true Dwarf Hairgrass.


I have had the light on for about a week and I can't find a single colony of algae. I put in about half a milliliter of Big Als plant supplement and a pinch of NPK a week.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

With 75 watts of lighting over it, I would just give it time before you have an algae farm.

I just want to clarify, however, that this is 75 watts fluorescent lighting, and not "fluorescent equivalent" or some other type of light.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> With 75 watts of lighting over it, I would just give it time before you have an algae farm.
> 
> I just want to clarify, however, that this is 75 watts fluorescent lighting, and not "fluorescent equivalent" or some other type of light.


*Beats self in head* I meant 3 WPG totaling 15 watts =/ Woops

^Man this is how they end up making deadly mistakes, when someone writes that in a blueprint or something "Yes, 300 pounds of gunpowder"


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, 15 watts total is completely different. This would probably be ~medium light in a 5 gallon aquarium. 

You may need to dose macronutrients and micronutrients, depending on how heavily planted your tank is, etc. It is probably not a bad idea to start, however. The same applies for the CO2.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I'm thinking DIY CO2 in the future, I think I'm only going to need to get a check valve, airstone and yeast, I can get air tubing from the schools robotics team, but I am unsure of the id. 

So will dwarf hair grass do well or at least slowly propagate without CO2?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It will grow without CO2, but if you are looking for a thick carpet, you are better off using CO2.


----------

